
Ask HN: Why was Usb Audio Support Removed in Android 9? - sirwitti
Since Android Pie&#x2F;9 the support for AOAv2 which enables using usb audio devices we removed from Android (see https:&#x2F;&#x2F;source.android.com&#x2F;compatibility&#x2F;10&#x2F;android-10-cdd).<p>Why is it that highly useful features like this are removed without any explanation, workaround or alternative solutions?<p>On iOs you can use external sound cards for music production or using your car stereo if it does not support Bluetooth.<p>Anybody on a relevant Google team care to comment?
Thanks!
======
detaro
If search for "usb audio" in your link, the first hit is

> _If Handheld device implementations include a USB port supporting host mode,
> they:

[7.7.2/H-1-1] MUST implement the USB audio class as documented in the Android
SDK documentation._

?

------
gaspoweredcat
i havent heard anything about this being removed and doing so doesnt make
sense in a world where there are devices which come with no headphone port

i can go a little bit further too and say my phone actually runs Android 9 and
i use a USB audio device almost daily with it (Xperia XZ1 Compact with Audeze
Mobius via USB-C)

